# My sweet Oscar is gone



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Oscar went to the bridge today. Based on ultrasounds, the vet believed he had hemangiosarcoma. My head is spinning and my heart is broken in a million little pieces. I can't even think straight right now, but the one thing I felt some comfort in is looking at pictures of him and sharing my sadness with the people from this board.

Here's a picture of him from a few weeks ago. Rest in peace my handsome sweetheart. You have a huge piece of my heart with you. I love you.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm so so sorry. I don't even know you or him, but I still have tears in my eyes for you.


----------



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a sweetheart!! 

My heart is breaking for you .. 

God bless you in your grief!

Tanya


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

What a beautiful beautiful boy he was. Peace be with you soon.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

It's always sad to lose a good friend! I just went over and gave my guys a big hug!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost your sweet boy, Terri. What a handsome dog, and what a sweet and gentle expression he has. My prayers are with Oscar and with you.

Rest in peace, Oscar.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

RIP Oscar. He was such a beautiful boy. I am so very sorry for your loss. We lost Cody to Hemangiosarcoma and it still amazes me how quickly they go.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Terri. We lost our beloved Klaus to Hemangiosarcoma a year and a half ago. We'd never heard of it before that and I know what a shocking diagnosis/prognosis it is - with so little time to process before they are gone.

My heart goes out to you. As painful as this was (he was my heart dog of all time), I am so grateful to have had the opportunity to have had him in my life and know that when the pain has subsided a bit, you will feel this way, too.

All the best,


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for you loss. Thank you for sharing Oscar's picture with us. Oscar had such a nice kind eye, full of love for you.

RIP Oscar.

Val


----------



## kathyk (Jul 13, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so sorry It is so ahrd to lose them
He looks like he was a really special boy I lost my heart dog ernie at 9 also its terrible


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sorry that Oscar came down with this. The first time I heard of it was this past November when Barker the Younger was diagnosed. She looked good after surgery and she looked good up until the day before she died three months later. It's fast and unforgiving. 
Oscar had a wonderful home for the time he was here. You will remember the good times - and eventually you will remember them with more intensity than the sadness. You are right - it is an awful price to pay, but the privilege of having them would be worth even more pain.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of the this incredibly beautiful boy. What a wonderful sweet face, and so much love in his eyes.

Run free at the bridge, sweet boy.

So many hugs to you at this very difficult time,


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your Oscar. I lost my boy Basu to hemangiosarcoma 2 years ago. It was quick and a total shock. 

Your Oscar was a beautiful boy and I hope you will take comfort in all of the memories of all of the wonderful times you shared.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your pain. This can be an ending that is to quick, even for those of us that make it our job to know what to look for.
The end, however, is measured by the love given, and in that, I'm sure, you lacked not.
Have peace in knowing that you loved a soul deeply, and that it awaits you when you are ready.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

What a beautiful face, he looks like a wonderful and loving friend. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss. He was such a beautiful boy. Another cancer fatality ... sighs.

I'm sure he will look down upon you fondly as he acts as your spirit beacon. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

i am so very sorry! cancer is a horrendous thing to have. i have been caught up in months of torment with a dog with cancer who had a leg amputated. it has been horrible and i really feel for you.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My condolences on your loss. I lost my dog to cancer one month ago (as of yesterday) and I can empathize. I still haven't gone one day without crying and feeling a huge sense of loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 12, 2009)

thinking of you, good night God Bless Oscar!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. It is truly a comfort to know there are people who care and understand what a heartache this is. 

I am still in a state of shock. Oscar was being treated for arthritis and in the midst of getting a diagnosis for his back leg issues. He was seeing a neurologist and scheduled for an MRI of his spine next week. He was on a low dosage of steriods. We thought his initial tummy upset over the weekend was due to the medication. Yesterday, after he vomited and was clearly uncomfortable, we brought him to the emergency room. I never expected to hear he had tumors and one of them had ruptured.

His back legs were worsening over the last couple of months and his orthopedic bed was wearing out, so just last Saturday I ordered a terrific new orthopedic bed for him (only the best for my baby!) I received an email last night that the order has shipped. I am dreading that knock on the door. I wouldn't want to be that delivery man either -- he is going to have one teary-eyed woman to contend with.

Again, thank you all. There is a terrific group of people on this board.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh, this just keeps getting worse. The mail just arrived with the latest movie I had requested from Netflix. Marley and Me. I don't think I'll be watching that anytime soon.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May Oscar rest in peace.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Terri, my heartfelt sorrow on your loss. What a beautiful, loving boy was Oscar. He looks so sweet and devoted in his photo. I wish you soon a sense of peace. Rest well, dear Oscar. He will always be watching over you in spirit.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

My heartfelt sorrow to you. It is the price we must pay for the reward of their company.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories of Oscar, he was a special companion for you.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

His personality shines through in the picture and you can see the love in his eyes.

I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks again everyone for all of your kind words and especially for appreciating the sweetness and love in his eyes.

Well, I made it through the bed delivery today without melting into a total puddle. I sent the delivery man away with only a sniffle a some very red eyes.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

His expression really hit me in the photo - my Alice had the same loving, sweet, appreciative look - I am so sorry for your loss....

They leave us much too soon -







Oscar

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

My heart goes out to you...It never gets easier.... *sigh*

This is the "bad year" for my canine family... seems everyone aged @ once... and each one takes a piece of the soul with it...

*soft smile* but don't worry my Cocoa [ Chihuahau ] will help show him around on the other side, and have everything well ordered to wait for you. (still miss ya lil red river-rat... )


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh no...I'm so sorry! We lost Kayle to HS last year.







to you!!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*One Year Ago Today*

When I started my day one year ago, I never expected it to turn out to be such a sad and heartbreaking one. I still miss you Oscar, my big handsome, wonderful boy and think of you often. I am blessed to have had you in my life.

Hope the fishing party is still going strong...you're in good company :halogsd:


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Poor Oscar :teary:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

My deepest sympaties. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:rip: Dear Oscar


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your dear Oscar, he looked like a very gentle boy....Run free now, over the bridge :halogsd:


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

God bless, so sorry.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So sorry for the loss of your boy. He was beautiful.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

we're very sorry for your loss....I too always have tears in my eyes when someone loses their best friend......our thoughts are with you


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss (((hugs)))


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Rest peacefully sweet boy. What a face, love in his eyes.


----------



## carlysmom (Mar 26, 2010)

What a beautiful, handsome boy. 
I thank God every day for my bfff (best furry friend forever) Carly. 
My heart goes out to you. It's a terrible loss.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Rest in Peace Oscar.

I'm so sorry for Your loss, We are feeling with You.


----------

